# Any one's toes and hands go numb from low thyroid?



## bluebutterfly26 (Jan 19, 2011)

ok. quick question. I had the RAI treatment a couple months back. i have stared on the synthroid recently. but in the past week or so, i noticed that my toes and hands will just start going numb for no reason. it comes and goes through out the day. is this a sign of my thyroid levels just being very low. have any of you had the hand and toe tingling/numbness.? thanks


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bluebutterfly26 said:


> ok. quick question. I had the RAI treatment a couple months back. i have stared on the synthroid recently. but in the past week or so, i noticed that my toes and hands will just start going numb for no reason. it comes and goes through out the day. is this a sign of my thyroid levels just being very low. have any of you had the hand and toe tingling/numbness.? thanks


I never had that but thought I would bump your post up.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I have not experienced it either, but I have read that numbness can be a symptom of underactive thyroid:

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003206.htm

(And that's a government website, so it can't be wrong!  )


----------



## javynliz (Aug 27, 2012)

Yup. Especially my right hand. Also, my 3rd toe on my right foot. Weird, I know


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I have not experienced that.


----------



## Megan1818 (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi,
I have no diagnosis and no personal experience with this. I've asked my Aunt a lot of questions lately about her experience with Grave's. She had RAI over 20 years ago and has carpal tunnel in both hands. She gets numbness and tingling sometimes. I wouldn't know if it is related or not. She has never mentioned anything about her toes. Hope you get to the bottom of this!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

My hands and feet tend to fall asleep easily but I think it's more a result of my normally low blood pressure than my thyroid problems.


----------



## nikkij0814 (Jul 13, 2011)

bluebutterfly26 said:


> ok. quick question. I had the RAI treatment a couple months back. i have stared on the synthroid recently. but in the past week or so, i noticed that my toes and hands will just start going numb for no reason. it comes and goes through out the day. is this a sign of my thyroid levels just being very low. have any of you had the hand and toe tingling/numbness.? thanks


This happened to me when I was overmedicated, hypERthyroid. Get your labs done and check. Always get copies of your own lab reports - they're very easy to read.


----------



## ancfun (Oct 15, 2012)

I have random bouts where one or two toes go numb. I don't know the cause for mine.


----------

